# Fisher Plow



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello all. I recently bought a 2005 Chevy 2500HD. It currently has the set up for a fisher MM1 plow with the 2 plug wiring system and the 3 port module. I would like to convert that to the 3 plug system to use my Fisher MM2 XBlade. I looked at some of the wiring diagrams and got a little dizzy so some advice on what I need to convert it would be great. I do have an extra 4 port module from my last truck that I can use. Thank you


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

All you need is the control harness, battery harness, controller, and 29047 adapter. You can leave the fleetflex harness's in or remove them. There is a 4 pin connector you plug in to go back and forth or JFon on this forum sells an adapter.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

First I'd check a bit more what you have, and forget mm1 and mm2 because that's a headgear style and has nothing to do with wiring (they both came multiple ways).

If you see a 3 port module under the hood, that's good. Do you have a plug in the cab for a controller? If so how many pins in the plug 4 (square) or 6 (rectangle)


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

I know the mount itself doesn’t matter just wanted to specify what I have. Also just to note it’s not the fleet flex wiring I have. It’s what they had before fisher came out with the 3 plug system. In the truck the plug in for the controller is a 4 pin.


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

hsousa1997 said:


> I know the mount itself doesn't matter just wanted to specify what I have. Also just to note it's not the fleet flex wiring I have. It's what they had before fisher came out with the 3 plug system. In the truck the plug in for the controller is a 4 pin.


Just want some advice here to avoid having to change everything if possible


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If u have 4 pin controller connection that is fleetflex

And therefore what @gtmustang00 said above are the parts you need to convert to 3 plug.


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

JFon101231 said:


> If u have 4 pin controller connection that is fleetflex
> 
> And therefore what @gtmustang00 said above are the parts you need to convert to 3 plug.


Please correct me if I'm wrong but did fisher have a 2 plug wiring system before the 3 plug or fleet flex. Or is the fleet flex the only 2 plug system they have/had


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

hsousa1997 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but did fisher have a 2 plug wiring system before the 3 plug or fleet flex. Or is the fleet flex the only 2 plug system they have/had


Yes, but did not use an Iso-Module... Used a 6 pin controller. Same as the 3 plug straight blade controller.


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

_Since I literally just got the truck I need to have a look around to see what I exactly have. However if it's certainly the fleet flex wiring that I have I'm debating instead of converting it to 3 plug just sell my XBLADE and get a new plow. I'll see what I exactly have and go from there. And of course I'll report back. Thank you _


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm confused, what do you need to look around about - we've already confirmed you have 2 plug fleetflex wiring based on the controller plug.

PM sent


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

I don’t have the truck yet it’s still at the dealership. The mechanic told me the previous owner had an older fisher plow on the truck when he traded it in but he kept the plow. So that’s where I’m a bit confused. It’s quite possible he doesn’t know what he’s talking about and fleet flex is what I indeed have. Just want to be sure before spending any money


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Does the battery cable for the plow have two small terminals besides the two large terminals?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree with JFON....
4 pin controller with 3 port module is for sure fleetflex.
Randle is right too, to double confirm. After you get the truck and confirm for yourself.
I would highly recommend just selling your old blade, and get a fleetflex compatible blade. It will be the simplest process. If you value your time as money, it might even work out to the most cost effective way too.

Pic of fleetflex wiring.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> I agree with JFON....
> 4 pin controller with 3 port module is for sure fleetflex.
> Randle is right too, to double confirm. After you get the truck and confirm for yourself.
> I would highly recommend just selling your old blade, and get a fleetflex compatible blade. It will be the simplest process. If you value your time as money, it might even work out to the most cost effective way too.


This. You should be able to find a good used plow for sale. Also the newer pumps operate much faster than the older models.


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

Absolutely I was thinking the same thing. Once I get the truck which will more than likely be this weekend I just want to double check everything as the mechanic at the dealership said the previous owner had “an old fisher plow” on the truck. If it is indeed fleet flex that I have certainly makes more sense to get a new plow instead of changing everything. Once I get the truck of course I’ll let you all know. Thank you


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello all it’s been a while. My Chevy 2500 did indeed have the fleet flex wiring and I bought a 8’ HD2 for it. Now I have also purchased a 2005 GMC 1500 and I’d like to put a snowplow on that one as well. If feasible I’d like a 7.5’ Fisher SD plow, but I would appreciate all of your opinions. Thank you


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Perfect blade for that truck.


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

My 1500 is bone stock. Some people say you need to upgrade the front suspension before a plow is put on. Others say no. I will say this truck will only be used at times for my driveway and a couple others in my neighborhood. My 2500 will be my main plow truck. What’s your advice


----------



## hsousa1997 (Dec 6, 2019)

hsousa1997 said:


> My 1500 is bone stock. Some people say you need to upgrade the front suspension before a plow is put on. Others say no. I will say this truck will only be used at times for my driveway and a couple others in my neighborhood. My 2500 will be my main plow truck. What's your advice. Again I'm looking fat a 7.5' SD. I'm not a huge fan of the HT or HS


----------

